# Nissan xtrail 2017 t32



## Yellowroot (May 16, 2020)

My car is hit by front. I put a new sensor for my car but the warning isn't turning off


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Maybe it needs a reset or a relearn procedure to be executed. 
I work with machines that have numerical controls encoders and when an encoder goes bad, the new one needs to be recognized by the computer. 
It could be the same thing for this type of sensor. 
The Nissan rogue section could have a bit more info there.


----------



## Apydog (May 26, 2020)

Yellowroot said:


> My car is hit by front. I put a new sensor for my car but the warning isn't turning off
> View attachment 6447


Which part was hit? You've probably damaged the radar. If that's the case, it'll need replacing and re-calibrating. The calibration will have to be done by a dealer as it's incredibly specific and uses a mirrored board marked in a specific location. 

Because it's been in a crash it won't be covered by warranty, and it'll probably cost you over £1000 as the radars aren't cheap.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------

